# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Hiệp hội bất động sản Việt Nam kiến nghị gia hạn nộp thuế

## phuong_hanh3112

*Gần như không có hợp đồng mới, trong khi doanh nghiệp bất động sản phải chịu nhiều khoản chi phí như chi phí đầu tư, vốn, lãi vay... Thanh khoản thấp làm tăng nguy cơ bị thiếu dòng tiền dẫn đến nợ thuế...*

WHO đã công  bố đại dịch COVID-19 trên toàn cầu, tính đến ngày 23/3/2019 dịch đã lan ra 192 quốc gia và vùng lãnh thổ trên thế giới, với hơn 340.000 người nhiễm. Tại Việt Nam, tính đến ngày 24/3 đã có 121 ca nhiễm, 17 người hồi phục, số người cách ly hơn 52.000 người.

Như vậy, dịch COVID-19 đang làm đảo lộn đời sống xã hội và gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng lên kinh tế toàn cầu. Các ngành hàng không và du lịch đóng băng, thị trường chứng khoán chao đảo và sụt giảm mạnh chưa từng có...

Riêng ngành bất động sản, doanh nghiệp đang bị sụt giảm nghiêm trọng doanh thu, khi không được tụ tập dpdpng người (quảng bá, bán hàng phải dừng), bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng đóng băng do không có khách...

Gần như không có hợp đồng mới, trong khi doanh nghiệp bất động sản phải chịu nhiều khoản chi phí như chi phí đầu tư, vốn, lãi vay... Thanh khoản thấp làm tăng nguy cơ bị thiếu dòng tiền dẫn đến nợ thuế...

Trước tình trạng này, Hiệp hội nất động sản Việt Nam cùng các doanh nghiệp vừa kiến nghị Thủ tướng, Bộ tài chính và Tổng cục thuế được:

(1) Bổ sung doanh nghiệp bất động sản là đối tượng được xem xét gia hạn nộp thuế của dự thảo Nghị định của Chính phủ về gian hạn thời gian nộp thuế và tiền thuê đất cho đối tượng chịu ảnh hưởng bởi COVID-19, cụ thể là Thuế GTGT và tiền thuê đất;

(2) Bổ sung thuế TNDN và thuế TNCN vào các sắc thuế được xem xét  gia hạn nộp của dự thảo Nghị định của Chí phủ về gia hạn đối với đối tượng chịu ảnh hưởng bởi COVID-19;

(3) Xem xét kéo dài thời gian gia hạn nộp thuế của các sắc thuế nên trên là 1 năm thay vì 5 tháng do ảnh hưởng đại dịch kéo dài.

Doanh nghiệp sẽ chủ động cơ cấu lại nguồn vốn, dự án đầu tư... nhằm ứng phó giữa dịch COVID-19.

----------

